# Raws shipment...DHL... on hold



## Aikman56 (Mar 21, 2020)

Have any of you guys had any experience with that situation. I read a couple of online forms through a Google search and was told that it was normal to happen on the weekends with DHL. 

The status shows it arriving into customs. Says “Arrival at sort facility“, “clearance process complete“, “Processed at Cincinnati hub“, and then several hours later “on hold”. From everything I can tell, they just don’t ship out of the hub on Sundays. Everything I’ve ever had delivered for them, whether it be Amazon Japan or something like that, has always shipped out on a week day and just sat there on the weekend. However, I’ve never seen the “on hold“.

Thoughts?

If this is not the appropriate forum block for this thread, mods please move.

Thanks!


----------



## Tatlifter (Mar 24, 2020)

Probably just the virus holding things up...hopefully..i had something shipped ******** and was guaranteed wednesday and didnt arrive til friday...was scared to call and check on it but was told it was probably because everything is being slowed up from the virus..It bounced back to the same distribution center twice...weird..hope you get it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 24, 2020)

It's just due to the virus outbreak and minimal resources so there are delays all over.


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 26, 2020)

I have fedex package that has been delayed.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 26, 2020)

I just got mail from USPS. All GTG!


----------



## Aikman56 (Mar 26, 2020)

Everything arrived safely.
As it turns out, DHL doesn't ship anything out on the weekends. Monday morning, it went fro Cincinnati to my town and I had it by that afternoon.

Crisis averted!


----------



## repriot (May 5, 2020)

Is anyone using the remailing service for Bulkpowders sponsor? I am thinking about pulling the trigger on their TNE, Test Ace, and Bold Cyp!...


----------



## odin (May 19, 2020)

I used DHL recently and it was very fast.


----------



## Concreteguy (May 20, 2020)

repriot said:


> Is anyone using the remailing service for Bulkpowders sponsor? I am thinking about pulling the trigger on their TNE, Test Ace, and Bold Cyp!...



BulkPowders is GTG brother. A bunch of honest guys there. I personally know this.


----------

